# Is it true feeding a high quality food produces less stool???



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

How old is your pup? The stool count and amount will vary for puppies, so I really wouldn't be concerned about this right now if I were you. Teething also effects stools as well - as they can be a bit loose. What are you currently feeding your pup? There are so many options in the dogfood arena.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Blondie said:


> How old is your pup? The stool count and amount will vary for puppies, so I really wouldn't be concerned about this right now if I were you. Teething also effects stools as well - as they can be a bit loose. What are you currently feeding your pup? There are so many options in the dogfood arena.


 He is going to be 13 weeks on Monday. i feed him Fromm's LBP. stools are firm every time tho...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have found, with spirit, that when he was that age, he went more often, than now, he will be 11 months old, in may, he eats fromm.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I have found, with spirit, that when he was that age, he went more often, than now, he will be 11 months old, in may, he eats fromm.


 i think its just a puppy thing! i get worried he"s not absorbing his nutrients tho but then it would be very loose stools if he werent im thinking...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You've also switched him from something else, right? You have to keep in mind that switching foods can cause some digestive upsets and loose stools at first. Plus puppies usually eat more often (3-4 meals a day) so they tend to go more often. Relax and enjoy your puppy, don't worry so much about the poop just yet!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bender said:


> You've also switched him from something else, right? You have to keep in mind that switching foods can cause some digestive upsets and loose stools at first. Plus puppies usually eat more often (3-4 meals a day) so they tend to go more often. Relax and enjoy your puppy, don't worry so much about the poop just yet!


 He's been on his new food 2 weeks now fully and nice firm stools and small each time except the one he just did was a dime size with sticks in it:doh:. other than that he is doing great on the food (Fromm's LBP) but he just poops alot before breakfast after breakfast, before lunch, later on in afternoon then after dinner and right before bed. so about 6 times..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think he is fine, i know us moms worry, but sounds about like spirit did.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I think he is fine, i know us moms worry, but sounds about like spirit did.


 thank you!! yes i worry wayy too much!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

If you overall like Fromm, then you could just stick with it. We are a Fromm family as well. I admit, I am guilty at times of looking at other foods, because of the fancy or pretty labels and such. I don't buy them, because I stay with what works. I feel it's sort of an instinct or something, as a woman in the grocery store, always looking at new and different products. Someone will even sample things. It's a big marketing game, but I will try things on occassion in the grocery store for myself and my family.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Blondie said:


> If you overall like Fromm, then you could just stick with it. We are a Fromm family as well. I admit, I am guilty at times of looking at other foods, because of the fancy or pretty labels and such. I don't buy them, because I stay with what works. I feel it's sort of an instinct or something, as a woman in the grocery store, always looking at new and different products. Someone will even sample things. It's a big marketing game, but I will try things on occassion in the grocery store for myself and my family.


 well thats just it someone had told me maybe to try california naturals lamb/rice puppy as he could be going poo alot because something in Fromm's isnt agreeing with him. but if that were the case i would think his stools would be loose and watery...theyre perfectly firm and dark.


----------

